# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Artikel in BBC.com

## 8eaborg

Hallo Jungens,

folgenden Artikel sah ich jüngst auf der BBC.com-Seite
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-manchester-63285301 
 und habe ihn mit DeepL übersetzt:


 Prostatakrebs: Hormonpräparat hat mir jahrelang gute Gesundheit beschert, sagt Patient

  Ein an Prostatakrebs erkrankter Mann sagte, dass er dank einer klinischen Medikamentenstudie "11 Jahre bei guter Gesundheit" genossen habe und seine Enkel aufwachsen sehen konnte.
  Jim Thornhill, 81, war einer der ersten Patienten, die vor mehr als einem Jahrzehnt im Christie in Manchester neben der Standardbehandlung eine Hormontherapie erhielten.
  Der Großvater von vier Kindern aus Sale sagte, das Medikament habe sein Leben "verändert".
  "Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass ich noch so lange leben würde", sagte er.
  Thornhill befand sich 2011 mit seiner Frau Anne auf einer Kreuzfahrt, als er bemerkte, dass er ein Problem mit seiner Prostata hatte.
  Nach seiner Rückkehr ging der pensionierte Ingenieur sofort zu seinem Hausarzt, und eine Biopsie ergab, dass er Prostatakrebs im vierten Stadium hatte, der sich auf die Lymphknoten ausgebreitet hatte und nicht heilbar war.

  "Als ich die Diagnose erhielt, sah es überhaupt nicht gut aus", sagte er und fügte hinzu, dass seine Prostata gefährlich hohe Eiweißwerte (Anm. Übers.: wahrsch. gemeint: PSA-Wert) produzierte.
  Daraufhin wurde ihm ein Platz in der klinischen Studie angeboten, die 2005 in der Spezialklinik für Krebserkrankungen begann.
  Im Rahmen dieser Studie erhalten Patienten Abirateron, das die körpereigene Produktion des Hormons Testosteron stoppt, in Kombination mit der Standardbehandlung für lokal fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs.

  Herr Thornhill sagte, sechs Monate nach Beginn der neuen Behandlung sei sein Eiweißspiegel (_gemeint wohl PSA-Spiegel_) so weit gesunken, dass er nicht mehr nachweisbar war.
  "Ich habe an der Studie teilgenommen, ohne zu wissen, wie gut sie sein würde", sagte er und fügte hinzu, dass er sich "sehr glücklich" fühle.
  "Dank der klinischen Studie erfreue ich mich seit 11 Jahren bester Gesundheit und habe meine Enkel aufwachsen sehen.
  "Ich nehme immer noch die Tabletten und es geht mir ziemlich gut.
  Der urologische Chirurg Prof. Noel Clarke sagte, die Kombinationstherapie "könnte die Ergebnisse für Tausende von Männern jedes Jahr verbessern".
  "Jims Krebs ist nicht heilbar, aber diese neue Behandlungskombination hat sein Leben verlängert und ihm ermöglicht, sein Leben weiterhin symptomfrei zu leben", sagte er.

  Was ist Abirateron?
  - Abirateronacetat ist eine Form der Hormontherapie für Männer mit Prostatakrebs, der sich auf andere Körperteile ausgebreitet hat, und wird in der Regel nur Männern angeboten, deren Krebs nicht mehr auf andere Arten der Hormontherapie anspricht
  - Sie wirkt, indem sie die Produktion von Testosteron im Körper stoppt, da Prostatakrebszellen bei den meisten Männern ohne das Hormon nicht wachsen können, selbst wenn sie sich auf andere Körperteile ausgebreitet haben.
  - Sie heilt den Prostatakrebs nicht, kann aber dazu beitragen, ihn unter Kontrolle zu halten, und trägt nachweislich dazu bei, dass einige Männer länger leben. Außerdem kann es helfen, Symptome wie Schmerzen und Müdigkeit zu behandeln oder hinauszuzögern.


Schönen Sonntag
Reinhard

----------


## Georg_

Reinhard,

wenn man mit Metastasen diagnostiziert wird, sollte heute der Standard ADT + Abiraterone sein. Ein Vortrag von Prof. Heidenreich dazu hier: https://start.video-stream-hosting.d...rtscreen04.jpg
Es kommt für mich nicht ganz unerwartet, dass der Patient so lange lebt, er hatte ja keine Knochenmetastasen. Nach der amerikanischen Krebsstatistik hat man mit Lymphknotenmetastasen eine doppelt so lange Überlebenszeit wie mit Knochenmetastasen.

Georg

----------


## 8eaborg

Hallo Georg,

danke für den Hinweis. Diese Information hatte ich noch nicht.
Dann muß ich ja als lymphogen (spät-)metastasierter hormonsensibler Trenantone/Apalutamid-Genießer fast schon sagen: _"Hunde, woll'n wir ewig leben ?" ;-))

Reinhard
_

----------


## Watschel

> Reinhard,
> 
> wenn man mit Metastasen diagnostiziert wird, sollte heute der Standard ADT + Abiraterone sein. Ein Vortrag von Prof. Heidenreich dazu hier: https://start.video-stream-hosting.d...rtscreen04.jpg
> Es kommt für mich nicht ganz unerwartet, dass der Patient so lange lebt, er hatte ja keine Knochenmetastasen. Nach der amerikanischen Krebsstatistik hat man mit Lymphknotenmetastasen eine doppelt so lange Überlebenszeit wie mit Knochenmetastasen.
> 
> Georg



Na super, dann kann ich mich ja schon mal darauf einstellen.
Bei mir ist alles voll mit Knochenmetastasen.

Sagt der Arzt zum Künstler: "Sie können noch 5 Jahre leben!"
Erwidert der Künstler: "Und wovon?"

----------


## Trekker

> Sagt der Arzt zum Künstler: "Sie können noch 5 Jahre leben!"
> Erwidert der Künstler: "Und wovon?"


Keine Sorge, aufgrund Deines Humors wirst Du länger als erwartet leben.

----------

